# Job post from ORCO S.A.



## PopieM (Sep 12, 2008)

Dear colleagues,

ORCO S.A. is looking for in-house personnel to undertake the role of ‘Translation & Localisation Project Manager’ and also for in-house personnel to undertake the role of ‘Reviewer’
For further information please see the attached pdf files.
Applicants should send their detailed resume by e-mail at [email protected]
For more information contact Mrs Liana Nikolaidis at (210) 7236001/2

Thank you in advance,

Matsouka Popie
Project Manager
ORCO S.A.


----------



## YiannisMark (Sep 12, 2008)

Γεια σου Πόπη, καλώς ήρθες στη Λεξιλογία!

Το γκρι χρωματάκι είναι για να δείξω ότι δεν έχω απάντηση/λύση σε αυτό που ψάχνεις (είμαι οφ-τόπικ δηλαδή), όμως να ξέρεις ότι εδώ μέσα θα βρεις ψαγμένες απαντήσεις όταν τις χρειαστείς. Μέχρι και για μεταφραστικά θέματα συζητάμε :-Ρ 

Καλή επιτυχία στην αναζήτηση,
Γιάννης Μαρκομανωλάκης


----------

